
For The Moment, Visa And MasterCard Reopen Payments To WikiLeaks - there
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/07/07/for-the-moment-visa-and-mastercard-re-open-payments-to-wikileaks/
======
redthrowaway
Fishy. I don't trust them at all. I wouldn't be surprised if this was done at
the request of the DoJ/State Dept., and they'd agreed to provide details on
donors.

It simply is not in the nature of companies like this to say, "sorry guys, our
bad. No hard feelings?"

~~~
maeon3
Maybe some hackers can get into Visa and Mastercard and plant something
unflattering information, (like big monetary donations to al-queda with trail
of evidences leading back to the CEO) so that the government has to launch an
investigation and seize Visa and Mastercard's profits. Give them a taste of
their own medicine.

~~~
suking
I'm crackin' up, where did you come up with this idea?

------
there
maybe not:

[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/07/visa-
says-...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/07/visa-says-its-
still-not-processing-transactions-wikileaks/39705/)

------
nextparadigms
I don't know if they did this to try and settle with Wikileaks/Datacell, but
they are basically admitting they are guilty for blockading Wikileaks.

If Wikileaks and Datacell can afford it, they should continue with the lawsuit
to set an example out of them. The move from today is going to score points in
Wikileaks' favor in the court.

~~~
pyre
Per <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2740430>, it looks like maybe a
payment processor is somehow accepting transactions that Visa/MasterCard don't
want them to allow.

------
TechnoFou
After all that everything that happened I am not sure it is such a great idea.
If Sony can get into everyone's personal info with pressure just because some
people shared a console jailbreak, imagine what can a government do to
pressure some credit card companies with an international whitsleblower
website.

------
Sigi
Wow. They've finally decided to act like the gateway they're supposed to be
and will _allow_ me to pay who I want?

That's rich.

